# Pant/Jacket interfaces such as Volcom Ziptech, any good?



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Noone uses this?


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Never any system like that. Im always out of phase with my pants/jacket. Powder skirt and a decent fitting pant does the job for me.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> The only reason to "match" is for technical reasons like the *fucking awesome ziptech* i got in my new volcom setup.


there ya go, quoted from the "So how well do you try to color codorinate your gear / clothes?" thread.

It can't hurt to be able to zip pants and jacket together, less snow in yo ass


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Burton's AK line has the pant/jacket zip interface, as does some of Oakley's higher end outerwear. I think Airblaster has done it too. I've used it on the AK gear before, but only on really deep days or when I'm in the side/backcountry. Worked great, I had no complaints. A lot of other companies have a snap system to attach the powder skirt to the pants too.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

almost every company had there own form of jacket to pants interface which all do the job at keeping snow out. 

the only one i have personally used was the volcom one and it worked pretty good at keeping snow out. i used it when i went out to colo when there was a ton of fresh powder and had no problems.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, just wanted some second opinions


----------

